# The one that didn't get away.  aka, 1941 Westfield built, Elgin Ladies Deluxe Sport



## piercer_99 (Mar 31, 2019)

So I was kind of mourning the loss of a bike.  I shouldn't I sold it to someone who really wanted it, and I hadn't been riding it enough to justify keeping it.


Well, when in mourning, you look at other bikes, at least I do.  So I browsed the facebook marketplace, meh.   Throw the parameters way out, just pick a city and give a hundred mile radius. Saw some cool old bicycles, but they were really fond of them.   Got bored quickly, so went to craigslist, dfw market, meh, nothing.  Start looking at other cities in the sidebar, ok, lets try cities within 150 miles Alex.

Once again, not a lot that raised my eyebrows.  Throw the gamut wider, 250 miles, once again, a couple, but they are really proud of them, and I can't justify dropping 500 on a rusted bike.  Add another 50 miles and what have we here dear?   A pretty one.   I send out an email to see if it is still available, then show the ad to my bride, Karen.        She really likes pretty bikes.   Once she saw it, she said she wanted it.   Winning!     Now if only I can hear back and it is still there (never mind it is 297 miles from the house, whatevs.

Check the email the next day, nothing yet.  Check the ad, well refresh it as I didn't close it, because if I close it, it may be gone forever.   Anyway, now there is a phone number also.   So, I call.  It's there.


That was last Tuesday, I had to work everynight that week so I couldn't jet for the almost 600 mile round trip until the weekend.  What to do???    I asked him if he would take paypal, or a wire transfer, he was hesitant. I asked if he would take half the money, in a money order, overnighted to him.  He needs to think about it, calls me back an hour later and asks if I am serious.   Yeah buddy, I am dead serious, my bride wants a new old pretty bike.  Mind you now, only the non drive side of the bike was in the photos, so I can only hope the other side is nice.   Anyway, he says yes, I get the money order, overnight it and start planning for the Saturday trip to Northeast Oklahoma.

We make the drive, get to his house, and he isn't there.  He does show up, had to work late, so we added another 47 minutes to our trip, waiting.

Anyway, finally got to see it, hurriedly loaded it on the rack, strapped it in safely and got the hell out of there as fast as possible, knowing I basically just stole a bike, because there is no way he is going to let me have it for what he asked for it.  Reality check, I didn't steal it, he just sold it for way to little money, in my opinion, but I am not going to look a gift Oklahoman in the mouth.  

So, I took a few photos of it loaded up, then some more at the gas stops on the way home, then some more at home.   It is beautiful.  Needs a little work, the original tires are shot, the original paint is not.  Here are the first 10 photos.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 31, 2019)

and another 10 photos.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 31, 2019)

oh wait, there's more.    The serial starts with F






































The original tan leather Troxel saddle looks like new under the sheep skin cover.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 31, 2019)

Got home from work this afternoon, and stole the tires off my 78' Huffy, this demands white walls on it, even if these are only temporary.  Tuned it up a bit, cleaned it up a bit, removed the 5 batteries that were in the lights and horn for a few to many years, and got it riding.   Very smooth, a fun rider.   There is still a deep cleaning and detailing that needs to happen, but the road called and it needed to be on pavement again.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 31, 2019)

these are cool, also, the original carlisle tubes are in these tires.










The original tires are shot, no more.   I am going to save them though, they are kind of cool.  The self sealing tire was an odd thing.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 31, 2019)

batteries suck, well, leaving batteries in sucks.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 31, 2019)

The Sears catalog advert for it.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 31, 2019)

and the photos from the ad, that made me think sending a guy I don't know, money, for a bike, that I can only see one side of, was a great idea.

spoiler alert.

It was a great idea.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 31, 2019)

More will be revealed as it progresses.

ps, I am very Irish, and have been known to carry on at length over some things, sorry if I get long winded, it is the only way I know.


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 31, 2019)

Removed the sheepskin and pad from the saddle.  It's in pretty nice condition.


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 13, 2019)

To get it on the road originally, I put a set of Cheng Shin moto tires on it until I could get more appropriate tires.    

The problem with the Cheng Shin, was 1. they were not period correct, and 2, they were just a bit fat and rubbed the front fender braces.


So, I got a set of U.S. Royal Chain cream walls from @John, which as has been written about, are freaking awesome tires.  Soft and supple, the ride is beyond belief.  The original Allstate Safety Tread tires, were a 5 ribbed whitewall, the U.S. Royal Chain are a 3 rib and look really nice on it.

Another issue when we picked it up, was one of the drop stand bolts was missing.   I had put a temporary bolt and nut on it, but the bike leaned to the right, due to the smaller diameter bolt, without a collar on it.   I got a set of bolts that @Oldude13 made, and they work perfectly.

The U.S. Royal Chain tires come with a set of tubes and rim strips, which I did not use as the original rim strips and Carlisle tubes are in like new condition, so why not keep them where they have been for almost 78 years now?    

I highly recommend the tires and bolts, if you have had any reservations.   Both guys were great to deal with and shipped the items quickly and well packed.

Ridden, not hidden.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 13, 2019)

That’s one pretty lady.


----------



## TieDye (Apr 13, 2019)

That Elgin is the most beautiful ladies bike I have ever seen.


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 13, 2019)

TieDye said:


> That Elgin is the most beautiful ladies bike I have ever seen.



thank you Deb.  You have some rather awesome bikes also.


----------



## TieDye (Apr 13, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> thank you Deb.  You have some rather awesome bikes also.



I don't have anything that nice yet. Tell Karen I am so happy for her.


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 13, 2019)

TieDye said:


> I don't have anything that nice yet. Tell Karen I am so happy for her.




You probably don't have any that weigh 67 pounds either. 

This is a tank.


----------



## Mercian (Apr 15, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> oh wait, there's more.    The serial starts with FView attachment 973723
> View attachment 973724
> 
> View attachment 973725
> ...




Hi, sorry I'm a little late here. 

F52385, was built somewhere between March and May 1941. The number stamped above, which is either H3 or H5 (probably H5) would confirm a date, tell me which it is if you would like to know,?

Thanks,

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi All,

piercer_99 kindly shared that the frame is stamped G10, 

G10 is October 1940, which is when the frame was made. 

In then sat in stock in the factory until the bike was built up, roughly April 1941 when it was stamped with an F serial. You often see this with slightly slower selling bikes. They make a batch of frames at one time, then build them up over several months. If, like this, the batch was near year end, then the batch of frames lasts into the new year.

A nice interesting extra to the bike's history. 

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2019)

Very Nice!


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Mar 15, 2020)

Beautiful bike!  Beautiful day!  Time to take her for a spin!


----------



## TieDye (Mar 15, 2020)

Sweet!!


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 15, 2020)

Knew you'd like that one Deb...


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 15, 2020)

mickeyc said:


> Knew you'd like that one Deb...



actually...









						The one that didn't get away.  aka, 1941 Westfield built, Elgin Ladies Deluxe Sport | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

So I was kind of mourning the loss of a bike.  I shouldn't I sold it to someone who really wanted it, and I hadn't been riding it enough to justify keeping it.   Well, when in mourning, you look at other bikes, at least I do.  So I browsed the facebook marketplace, meh.   Throw the parameters...




					thecabe.com


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 15, 2020)

1motime said:


> Beautiful bike!  Beautiful day!  Time to take her for a spin!



to be fair, that photo is from last fall, it was raining, cold and overcast today


----------



## 1motime (Mar 15, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> to be fair, that photo is from last fall, it was raining, cold and overcast today



Too bad  Hopefully that day was enjoyed.  Spring is coming


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 15, 2020)

1motime said:


> Too bad  Hopefully that day was enjoyed.  Spring is coming



every day I am on this side of the dirt I enjoy it.


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 22, 2020)

Love it , nice job !


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 22, 2020)

OZ1972 said:


> Love it , nice job !



It was actually pretty easy, as Westfield did a great job on the paint and all back in 1941.  I just had to wash and wax it, find decent tires and ride it.


----------

